# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Gametools

## vanthinh1088

nếu các bạn muốn tưng bừng với các trò chơi của PS 2 trên chiếc PC của mình thì đừng ngại ngần bỏ tiền ra mua 1 cái Gamepad
có thể mua loại xịn như Genius hay mua nguyên tay USB của PS 2 nhưng nếu điều kiện và Hoàn cảnh không cho phép hãy sắm cho mình 1 cái "made in China" bảo hành 6 tháng,dual sock ,analog cực ngon luôn mà giá rất hợp lý
tay cầm này có thể dùng cho bạn thick chơi đua xe hay các games hành động khác cũng rất hay 
ngoài ra còn có Joystick để lái máy bay
vôlang để chơi đua ô tô
hay 1 chiếc ghế rung cũng là 1 sự lựa chọn tuyệt vời

----------


## nguyenhungcase

Cho giá tham khảo luôn đi namnam97

----------


## trangnt

ok anh !xin mời mọi người vô đây sẽ biết ngay thôi
còn nhìu thứ vui lắm à http://www.hotgameshop.net/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=59

----------


## boylangtu

> ok anh !xin mời mọi người vô đây sẽ biết ngay thôi
> còn nhìu thứ vui lắm à http://www.hotgameshop.net/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=59[/qu
> ote]
> cong nhan ngoai ha noi nhieu do choi cho may psp ghe trong tp hcm thi hoi hiem ma con mac nua chu :d

----------


## thuongdo07

uhm,căn bản là Hà nội gần trung Quốc hơn,hàng Tàu nó về nhìu lắm
đủ loại luôn ,cái gì cũng như hàng "xịn" mà giá thì lại mềm vô cùng

----------


## chuyenxemay

Xài cái đó đc 3x7=21 ngày rồi toi à xài phải xài đồ xịn ^^1

----------


## minhthu1987

tùy hãng thôi anh ạ chứ đồ trung quốc có nhiều cái xài bền và giá cũng tương đối mềm đấy anh ạ , máy em đang xài cái gì cũng trung quốc cả , chỉ trừ ổ cứng thì của singapore vì nó được mua bên nước ngoài anh ah và cái máy PSP em đang xài thì chính hãng của nhật ( ^_^ )

----------


## tipi.vn

tôi cần mua đĩa nguồn vi tinh muốn liên hệ vói nhà cung cấp tại hà nội đe mỏ hàng bán đĩa.liên hệ vói tôi qua emai [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------


## Minhpham.mng

anh có thể viết cụ thể hơn được không , em đọc không hiểu

----------


## nguyenvanan91

hay Thanks

----------


## vasmobifone

làm sao để chơi được game hay

----------


## nhoc

Mấy tiệm bán đồ bây giờ toàn đồ Tàu ko chứ dồ xịn mắc quá khó bán lắm

----------

